# What is the best way to market your site online?



## thesaltysurfer (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi,
We're trying to start a t shirt company online and wondering if anyone has great ideas on how to market your site online. I know it takes time and knowledge however we want to get this going the right way.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## InterStreme (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello!

Google-ize the site. I'm not sure of the best way...but I go pretty heavy with google. Install their site analytics code, sign up for adwords, and place yourself in google maps.


----------



## WiseGuy (Aug 4, 2008)

with your particular brand Im not really sure.... If you had a certain "lifestyle" attached to your brand (such as TAPOUT and Affliction are MMA, SKIN is motorcross/extreme living, etc) you could advertise on sites or forums that cater to this type of lifestyle. Not sure exactly what youre going for other than organic with your clothing, but you could look into something like that.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I would host you own CafePress shop with cpshop - build a brand, redesign the site and send SEM traffic to it. The best way is free traffic via Google natural search for that you need to learn SEO.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Hire a graphic designer. I'm a decent designer and I still hire others to do t-shirt designs.

Get google analytics and read some info about SEO. John cow has some great resources on his site

Become friends with the t-shirt blogs and ask them to post about your company. I have a huge list of them on site my site.

Find where your market is and go after them.


----------



## thesaltysurfer (Aug 31, 2008)

great information, thank you! As you know we all think we have these great ideas however you truly don't know until you test it. I set up Google Adwords/Analytics....so it's running on the site. That's a great point about the graphic artist....I'm sure he can tweak the designs and make them look a lot better. I need to read up on all these blogs, SEO and forums.....it seems like the way to go without putting up a huge investment. 

Thanks again for your help, great advise!


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

I would also add that having a unique product will help draw customers to your site, whether it be through word-of-mouth advertising or google. i've worked in the mailorder business for 12-13 yrs and if there's one thing I've noticed is that originality does have its merits. rehashing the same ideas/concepts as everyone else won't help you get your name out there and from what i've seen a lot of people think they can make a quick buck doing what the other guy is doing. go with your gut.


----------

